# bridging and igmp/multicast problem



## kisscool-fr (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello,

In my lan, I have a home made nas that is working nice since some years now. It provides differents services and it also acts as a wireless access point. Because I sometime need to  switch from wireless to wired network, I bridged the wired and wireless interface so I can switch transparently.

Last week I changed my isp and added a new service to my lan. My isp provides IPTV services with his boxes ( adsl and tv ). 

The problem begins when I start watching the tv with the tv box. IPTV streams are multicast streams that the tv box receives without a problem. But because it is a multicast stream, the bridge I have on the nas receives these streams too and forward them to the wlan interface. So when I start the tv box I can't connect anymore to my lan via wifi. 

I tried to block and prevent the multicast stream to being forwarded to the wlan interface but I can't make my restrictions work. Is it possible ? 

It seems that igmp snooping can be a solution. I can find anything that tell me how to implement it on FreeBSD. Is there a way to make it work? 

Does anyone have a working syntax to block multicast on a bridge with pf ? 

Thanks for your time.


----------

